# Exercise



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

How do you keep your dog(s)/puppy(s) exercised in the freezing cold? Do you do more mental exercise in the winter? I know there is no substitute for bundling up and taking a walk, but is there anything else you do to reduce the time needed outside? I'm trying to gather as much info and ideas about everything as I can. I guess I'm in the research phase of trying to get a puppy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a link to a similar thread https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=753077

I’m just going to add and I remember teaching max as a pup in the most coldest winter many YouTube tricks! It was fun and kept us both mentally fresh!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2019)

I taught Axel to walk on a treadmill so he can still get a good walk when weather is not cooperating.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

My girl probably needs even more running around in the winter, she loves it! I think it's quite a good time to be out and about with your dog as much as possible. Summer is pretty hot and humid, lots of bugs etc, and it bothers my girl, she gets overheated and it slows her down quite a bit. In winter she seems more comfortable to be outside, and she loves to run around and jump in the snow! I would say invest in some really good winter boots, it can really take the bite out!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cold is our busy outside time, lots of hikes. The dogs love the weather. Just learn how to dress properly and invest in some appropriate clothing. 

Summers are our down time. The dogs can take the heat lounging and some moderate play or swimming but nothing strenuous, heat stroke is too much of a reality where I live.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we are dealing with too much heat where I live as well. In the winter it seems our dogs can get out and have a short hard romp and be satisfied for awhile. In heat, my dogs get hot and tired but they aren't really ready to quit. In doors I do 5 minute spots of OB / Tricks. I use the time to practice precision movements. I also hide treats around the house now and then. Sometimes I feed them a meal out of a hollow ball (have to sweep the floor first and after). I've read that a good slat treadmill is a good thing for the dogs but I've never used one.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

We often get stuck with -30○ to -40○C weather for weeks on end where I live, last winter we hit -55○C (-67○ F) with windchill. We were officially the coldest place on the planet and almost colder than Mars that day, lol. For us, because we're in a Schutzhund club, twice a week we got to train inside a warm building. From there, there's an indoor swimming pool that you can pay to swim for 20-45m that's really nice. Enrolling in obedience classes, nosework, agility, etc... anything that's indoors is what we do. When it's around -20, we put on our winter booties and if it's really cold then I put a winter jacket on her and we go based on how she's feeling. She tends to really love -10 degree weather, and she loves -20 if her boots are on. Her pads are pretty sensitive. 

I love our Muttluks and the Hurtta winter gear is really convenient, too. Especially because it has reflective material on it, and it gets dark around 5 PM here in the winter. So we have a collar light, a reflective leash, and a reflective jacket for when it's really cold.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My opinion...GSDs are winter dogs. My dogs have been more active in the winter/cold. Summer is when you need to worry about the dangers of your dog overheating. Even on the hottest days, my dogs don't want to be outside. They'll do their business and come in to the house as quickly as possible. Not to mention, I'm that way also. Being outside in the heat, humidity, the intense sun rays, the mosquitoes, the ticks, the biting flies (trying to go in my mouth/ears/nose/eyes) is not fun for me.


----------

